# 89 Max rear suspension noise



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

I am getting a thumping sound from the rear of my 1989 maxima when I go over any minor bumps in the road. I can also feel the rear shift laterally when exiting freeway ramps over 40mph. I jacked the rear and inspected the bushings on the torsion bar and they seem intact and not broken. I can pull on the center of the bar and get some play and I don't know if this is common. When I pull very hard on the bottom of the left rear wheel I do get some play, so I suspect a bad bearing in the hub. When the car is on the ground the struts feel solid, but they are 7 years old. Any thoughts and if it is a hub replacement, I'm having difficulty locating one - Thanks!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

there is no torsion bar
a torsion bar is a straight spring

we have 3 links per side on which there are bushings that go bad, if you have play replace the bushings


----------

